# Duck Pond



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,
We will be over in a few days for 2 weeks, can't wait, feel like a giddy kipper!:clap2: Can anyone give me info on the Duck Pond market please, days, times, directions from Paphos, is it better to get a taxi or does the bus run past etc. I also want to go into the Garden of Eden shop, but think the directions have been posted on here before so will have a look back. Many thanks, Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi everyone,
> We will be over in a few days for 2 weeks, can't wait, feel like a giddy kipper!:clap2: Can anyone give me info on the Duck Pond market please, days, times, directions from Paphos, is it better to get a taxi or does the bus run past etc. I also want to go into the Garden of Eden shop, but think the directions have been posted on here before so will have a look back. Many thanks, Geraldine


Hi Geraldine,
Where are you going to be staying?
If I know I can give you directions from there.
The duck pond is on Wednesday and sundays 8am to 2pm

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Geraldine,
> Where are you going to be staying?
> If I know I can give you directions from there.
> The duck pond is on Wednesday and sundays 8am to 2pm
> ...


We are staying at the Pioneer Hotel on Poseidin Ave.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> We are staying at the Pioneer Hotel on Poseidin Ave.


For the Garden of Eden go to the Traffic lights by the Roman hotel and Begonia garden centre.
Turn right towards the big church.
Turn left at the traffic lights by the church.
The Garden of Eden is up that road on the right opposite the russian supermarket.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For the Duck pond go towards Coral bay on the tombs of the kings road. 
When you get to Chloraka look out for signs for the duck pond market. It is well signed.

Dennis and I are looking forward to meeting up with you and John for that chat over a drink.

See you soon.

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> For the Duck pond go towards Coral bay on the tombs of the kings road.
> When you get to Chloraka look out for signs for the duck pond market. It is well signed.
> 
> Dennis and I are looking forward to meeting up with you and John for that chat over a drink.
> ...


Thanks Veronica,

Will give you a call when we get organised.


----------

